# CAA’s Driver Proficiency Program



## happy appy (Sep 24, 2012)

Has anyone completed this program?


----------



## Al B (Sep 24, 2012)

Both Susan and I have Level 1.


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 25, 2012)

I have heard of it but haven't done it. Is there a link you can add so we can look it up? If we aren't allowed to post it can you PM me with the link please?


----------



## Al B (Sep 25, 2012)

http://caaonline.com/caa_content.asp?PageType=Dept&Key=28


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks! Sounds like a good course to take.


----------



## Al B (Sep 26, 2012)

Its not a course. Level 1 is an intensive 1 1/2 hour oral examination. The examiner will ask you questions and ask you to demonstrate every aspect of horsemanship, driving and horse ownership. You will demonstrate horse care, cart care, harnessing, putting to and unharnessing as well as ferrier, feeding, pasture maintenance and illness diagnosis and treatment. You will also go for a road test with the examiner. Best be well versed in all aspects or you will waste a lot of time and money because they will fail you. And, thats just Level 1. Level 2 and Level 3 are far more difficult, time consuming and expensive. Books are available from CAA which will tell you what you will be tested on.

Good luck.


----------



## happy appy (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm going to look into it when I'm down there. If I order a book now we will be ships passing in the night through the mail.


----------

